# ZL1 installed



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

I got my ZL1 steering wheel in. Looks and feels awsome.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Looks great and I love the dash trim also.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Love the steering wheel, always wanted to change mine + get Cruise Control. Hard to install?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow! That thing looks great! I was hoping for an actual ZL1 somehow squeezed under the hood but I'll take this. 

Was this an easy install? Would love to see some process pictures.


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

did you have cruise before hand? does it still work?


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

yes all the buttons work fine. i had cruise control before as well as the radio/phone buttons. every thing works 100%. I have my head rest sent out and going to have TURBO stitch into them in red. they should be here in a week.

very easy to install. 10 mins or less
step one. disconnect the battery (just in case)
step two. turn wheel 180* and on the back of the wheel are 2 slots used to remove the airbag. pocket screw driver will work real good here.
step three. disconnect connectors for air bag and buttons.
step four. use a t-40 to remove the steering wheel bolt.
step five. remove wheel slowly while feeding wire thru the wheel. (DO NOT let the clock spring turn) with wheel removed the clock spring will be free to move.
step six. install new wheel and feed wire thru it as you line it up.
step seven. tighten the bolt and connect all the wires and airbag.
step eight. press on air bag and connect battery
step nine. shed a tear for how beautiful it looks.
step ten. show it off to all your friends.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks good, confused why it's listed in the engine forum.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blackbowtie said:


> Looks good, confused why it's listed in the engine forum.


Didnt notice because I look at "new posts" not under every section lol. Thanks for pointing it out. Moved.

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Sooooo. Where could I find one?  

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

ok that angers me (not at you) because if a wheel from a completely different car works just fine on yours, then why the **** doesnt the 2012-2013 cruze wheel i got work on m 2012 when i got my cruise control activated (supposedly). really getting sick of the hoops i have to jump though for things that should be standard on this car.
is it from the same model year as yours?


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i am not sure what you mean. the wheel i got is from a camaro zl1 right from the parts department. all the buttons work just fine...in fact they feel and work better than the stocks one did.
so you did not have cruze control before and the dealer reprogrammed it to work but the buttons on the wheel don't work??


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

exactly. i had them reprogram the computer but the cruise still doesnt work and they have no clue why.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

so they did a reflash of the ecm and bcm as well as replaced the steering wheel and clock spring added a brake switch made all connections and still not working???


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

im not sure about all that... i know they said they reflashed it, i brought my own wheel, i had radio controls before hand so it already had a clockspring, and they didnt mention a brake switch.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks great. I'm next!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

daktah said:


> im not sure about all that... i know they said they reflashed it, i brought my own wheel, i had radio controls before hand so it already had a clockspring, and they didnt mention a brake switch.




in order to run cruise control...you need the ecm flashed so when commanded the ecm can control the throttle body, flash the bcm so when using the button as well has getting an input from the brake switch to turn on or off the system, the buttons (you have) the clock spring with the right amount of pins (wiring in the connector) to carry the push button request to the bcm and ecm.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Good job Bro...wanted to do this but with the RS wheel from a Sonic


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

thanks every one!!!!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That looks awesome! The spicing even matches your trim. Hurry and paint the silver red as well.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

finally went to my original dealer and they were able to get my cruise working in... a day. mad props to findlay chevrolet in las vegas! angry anti-props to viva chevy in el paso!!!
i just might have to get a zl1 wheel to since my dad has one. maybe a corvette c6/c7 wheel would work too?


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

Looks great. One thing I'd suggest though is leaving the battery disconnected for about 5-10 minutes to make sure everything is discharged. The last thing you want is your airbag to go off while you're ripping apart your wheel.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

daktah said:


> maybe a corvette c6/c7 wheel would work too?


Even if it would bolt onto the column and all the wiring hooked up without issue, the airbag is different which would add considerably to the cost of the swap.


----------

